# Under The Dome - Austria, May 2019



## B W T (Aug 4, 2019)

Under The Dome #01 Classicist

In May 2019 we were starting an urbex road trip from Germany to Hungary. After a few hours of driving we came closer to the border and spotted this. Located in Austria, this impressive country chateau has a history that dates back to the Middle Ages. Back then, there was a fortress located here which was supposed to be a shield against Magyars. Since the complex was fortified and armed really well, it could last for centuries. After several changes of owners, a young monarch ordered to knock down the old buildings, though. He was rejecting the pomp and scrollwork of the late Baroque. Instead he had this Classicist-style lodge built. Still today, this 4000 square meters big building is existing in a similar form. We only had one hour of sunlight left. This heritage-protected monument was the first real exploration on our road trip.


Under The Dome #11 Family Crest

Already at the outer walls there was plenty of graffiti. The inside looked stripped and vandalized. We didn’t have any expectations but we were sure that we were able to find something interesting left behind.


Under The Dome #03

After many years of vacancy this structure requires substantial renovation. Due to moisture the building stock is dangerously unstable in some places. Several ceilings have already collapsed. Many of the rooms can't even be entered anymore.


Under The Dome #09 Zodiac

Even on sunny days large parts of the castle are pitch-black. That's because a lot of the windows were boarded up. However, this couldn't keep the intruders from pulling apart the building. The splendor you see here nowadays is only a pitiful remnant from what you were able to experience in the palace in the past. Scribblings on the walls and furniture, ornaments, door mountings as well as parquet which all was stolen bit by bit, are testifying the accelerated decay of this site. But if you look closely, you are still able to see the beauty.


Under The Dome #05 Oval Chapel

To break down the further history of this castle into the main parts: In the 19th century, a military hospital was placed here, later a sanatorium for patients with lung diseases. In the 20th century, it was then used as an apartment building for around 50 families. The last tenant didn't move out until the year 2000. Since then the historical building complex has been vacant.


Under The Dome #08 Dark Tourists

For years on end, every plan for redevelopment failed. But now, there's actually hope. A real estate developer purchased the property after he saw it during a landing approach on a major airport. He immediately fell in love with this place. Now, this manor is supposed to be turned into a big and modern health center. In order to do that, multiple buildings are planned to be constructed in the extensive park of the castle. Among others, clinic staff and patients are supposed to live here. This is a many million euros expensive project which exists only on paper to date. The residents of the small village are skeptical about the plan at the moment. Only in the upcoming months we will see, if the construction gets approved or not.


Under The Dome #06

Only a few weeks our exploration, there was major fire in this house. At the moment, the whole area is fenced off pretty good. As it seems, construction starts soon!


Under The Dome #02

If you're interested in seeing more of this stunning historical building, make sure to watch the first part of our Hungary road trip series:


----------



## Newage (Aug 5, 2019)

Loving the road trip reports, keep them coming - more please.
Great photos and written report.

Cheers newage.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 13, 2019)

Always stunning from you guys


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 17, 2019)

That's an amazing place
Great work


----------

